# Black bear spotted in Barrow County



## FreakNasty05 (Jul 1, 2010)

Today, my mom had a resident call her from Pine Bluff Apartments stating that they just seen a bear behind her apt. My mom then called DNR, and they went to check it out. They didn't find it, but DNR said it was in fact a young male black bear looking for territory. They said it was spotted yesterday in Auburn, and is making its way towards Winder. DNR stated they are going to leave it alone for now, unless it begins to cause trouble. Pine Bluff Apartments is located off HWY 211 beside the Moose Lodge.

Now how the heck is a black bear all the way in Winder? Has anyone else seen bears around Barrow county?


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 1, 2010)

They sure like to roam.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 1, 2010)

He will find my Dad's garden for sure.
Every deer in the county has already!


----------



## sparkplug5193 (Jul 1, 2010)

my grandpa called me at work just now and said he saw the bear in winder. He said there were like 10 cops following it.


----------



## jdthayer (Jul 1, 2010)

If you read the regs from last year, bear harvest was officially legel in Barrow Co. during the normal season with appropriate firearms and primitive weapons. I don't think DNR would allow that if they didn't already speculate this. BTW, I think it's awesome to have them here. I never had the urge to travel and take a bear, but if one pops up in bow range, I would have to feel obliged to harvest it! Of course, legally! On another note, people will probably over-react to this and fear for the worst. Nature is nature.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Why is anyone surprised by this, they have been wondering river corridors for years in Walton County.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 1, 2010)

There are 1 or 2 wandering around in Oconee County in recent weeks.


----------



## hank3640 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Saw him in Winder today*

Saw him this afternoon between Akin Ford and the daycare center. People were stopping everywhere to take pictures but only saw one Barrow Sheriffs deputy. Looked like he was trapped in a fenced-in lot and seemed pretty scared.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 1, 2010)

I chased one all over fayette county once--straight into a park in peachtree city. 

THAT was one for the memory book. 

Even got rear ended by a rubbernecker during the deal. 

T


----------



## killa86 (Jul 2, 2010)

think a friend of mines bulldog got a piece of this one the night b4 blood all over the place climbed in the wrong fence.


----------



## JW2 (Jul 2, 2010)

A buddy from work said he spotted one last week @ 124 and Hamilton Mill.


----------

